# H&R



## berlin (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got an old H&R 9 shot .22lr and i was wondering how old is this thing. I got it from my grandfather. The serial and model numbers are both worn down so I cant read them. Can any one help me I think it is called a sportsman.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

THere were a few H&R sportsman handguns, the model 999 was probably the most common, the sportsman line was manufactured from 1932-1952, other models were the 299 New Defender, the 199 which was basically a single action version of the 999 double action, and the Ultra sportsman 777. Only the 999 and 199 were made outside of the 1930's


----------



## berlin (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The one at the top is a Sportsman Model 999, given to me by my Grandfather. Great shooting handguns. It is the first gun I fired, I think I was about 6 years old.

huntin1


----------



## glove (Sep 26, 2009)

berlin said:


> I've got an old H&R 9 shot .22lr and i was wondering how old is this thing. I got it from my grandfather. The serial and model numbers are both worn down so I cant read them. Can any one help me I think it is called a sportsman.


Hello
Can you post any pictures. It could be a mod. 929, 22 lr.
Dave


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

949 maybe? in the pic its the second one down to the right...i have one


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

grrrrrrr im sorry the one in the pic is a six shot...however its a splitin image of the 949 9 shot


----------

